# Eos that are close to Jasmine and/or Gardenia



## serfmunke (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello all, I have a friend who would like a soap with Gardenia. NDA only has it in FO form and I do not use FOs. We also would like some Jasmine but only see it chemically extracted (from NDA) and I also do not use that. So may questions is what EOs have a nice floral scent, are not expensive, say more than $25 for 3.3 oz, and not chemically extracted. I already use bergamot and lavender, what other floral can I add to my line up? Suggestions? TY!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

I like Geranium EO but it's been years since I've had to buy more so I don't know which supplier would have the best price. Unfortunately, EOs are expensive so I've switched to mainly using FOs.

Are you absolutely opposed to using any FOs?

eta: There's always lavender!  

Have you seen this site? http://aromaweb.com/essentialoils/default.asp


----------



## serfmunke (Mar 25, 2012)

I had to rewrite that post. I should proofread better before I post  

I do use lavender and love it. I found Geranium too expensive, way too expensive.

I have not seen that site and glanced at it just now. I am very excited to look at it closer and answer some questions I have about EOs, so thank you for that!

I am opposed to FOs totally. I know EOs are a pain in the butt but I try to be as earth friendly as possible in all facets of my life, try anyways. 

Thanks again for that site, looks like what I need.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

I checked a couple of places for geranium EO and it has gone up in price. But at least it's not as expensive as rose geranium.   

I guess I'd better hoard the little I have left for when I make my next batch of facial soap.  :wink:

Aromaweb is a great site. I've found it very helpful when I'm feeling too lazy to get my books out to do research. Usually people have already seen the sites that I mention so I'm glad I was able to help you.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 25, 2012)

Hmm, that's a hard one.  I have no idea how you'd reproduce that heady note in an EO.

You could perhaps try a jasmine floral wax but I don't know if it would survive saponification.

I hope somebody more knowledgeable will chime in.  I favor EOs over FOs but I'm a pragmatist when it comes to price and/or sustainability.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's a hard one.  I have no idea how you'd reproduce that heady note in an EO.
> 
> You could perhaps try a jasmine floral wax but I don't know if it would survive saponification.
> 
> I hope somebody more knowledgeable will chime in.  I favor EOs over FOs but I'm a pragmatist when it comes to price and/or sustainability.



I use EOs in HP batches. I add them at the end after the zap is gone. 

Do you think serfmunke could use jasmine floral wax in HP?


----------



## serfmunke (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been looking for an experiment, so whatever this jasmine wax is I am willing to try IF you experienced soapers think I could give it a go with a chance of pulling it off :wink:


----------



## serfmunke (Mar 25, 2012)

At CG I just read a review of Jasmine wax used in CP. She added it to her oils as they were melting and commented that it worked out well. Should I go for it? Any thoughts, concerns?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't help you because I've never used it. You might have to be patient for an answer from someone more knowledgeable.

You may have to bump this thread if you don't get an answer in a couple of days.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Mar 26, 2012)

I honestly don't think jasmine wax would give you a strong enough scent for how little you would use.  Plus if I remember, it is expensive.  Have you tried rosewood?  It is one of my favorites and affordable.  I always start my pricings at www.libertynaturals.com and go to other sites and check for lower ones from there.  So far they have been cheaper or comparable on almost every oil.  Too bad I found them after I bought my oils.  :roll:


----------



## serfmunke (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds good. I will wait on the Jasmine wax until further notice from someone who has used it. Perhaps I will post something specific on that if I do not hear back in a while.

I see Rosewood at NDA and it has received fabulous reviews. It is in my price range so I think I will add that to my line up.

Thank you ladies


----------



## musiccitysuds (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't be a lot of help on the waxes, but I've had my eye on them for a while. A friend of mine has used jasmine wax at about 1/3 oz wax per pound of oils. She said it lends a lovely scent. 

Also, palmarosa is what I call a "fake floral." It's technically a grass, but does have some lovely floral notes to it. I use this all the time and love it. 

You also might want to try using monoi butter or monoi oil. Again, this is one I haven't used yet, but it's on my list. Be sure to look at ingredients, though. In a perfect situation, it would only include tiare oil and coconut oil. Some companies add extra fragrance, though, so just be on the lookout.

*shameless blog plug forthcoming* My last blog post was on substitutions for expensive eos. Would love to have you visit.  www.letssoap.com


----------



## serfmunke (Mar 27, 2012)

musiccitysuds said:
			
		

> I can't be a lot of help on the waxes, but I've had my eye on them for a while. A friend of mine has used jasmine wax at about 1/3 oz wax per pound of oils. She said it lends a lovely scent.
> 
> Also, palmarosa is what I call a "fake floral." It's technically a grass, but does have some lovely floral notes to it. I use this all the time and love it.
> 
> ...



Great, thank you, that all sounds helpful and I will come visit your blog :wink:


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 8, 2012)

Ylang Ylang is similar to Jasmine. Try adding a few drops of citrus oils with it.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 8, 2012)

Mrs Capa said:
			
		

> Ylang Ylang is similar to Jasmine. Try adding a few drops of citrus oils with it.



I was just thinking the same thing.  I subbed some for jasmine in an EO blend recently and it came out very well.


----------



## motherhues (Aug 12, 2012)

Ylang Ylang and Jasmine both have that undertone of earthiness so she might like Ylang Ylang.  Ylang Ylang and Rosewood are VERY nice together.  Rich and floral and earthy.  Geranium is spendy, yes, but a little goes a LONG way in a blend. My current favorite floral soap is approximately 4 lavender (french is best but I use 40/42 now due to finances) to 1 geranium and its heady and heavenly and I love it.  It has the richness in scent that gardenia has but obviously not the same aroma.  There really is no replacement for Gardenia.  And all scented monois with enough scent to use for soap have added fragrance, they just don't tell ya  

I was a die hard EO ONLY user for years.  I have been making soap for um, 3 weeks shy of 17 years (lol, I only know that because I made my first batch of soap on my 20th birthday). It took me over 10 years to try fragrance oils and another 6 for me to be comfortable using them.  I understand your reluctance to use anything that isn't "natural" and I still have a prejudice against FOs that I am trying to shake, lol, but there are just some scents you can no longer get essential oils and I have found a few suppliers through some wonderful friends that offer very well tested (not on animals), extremely high quality oils that you really can't find or justify the expense or the havoc that is wreaked on certain endangered species of flora. Sweetcakes has a fantastic Sandalwood that is pretty **** close... but the drydown notes are like a very fine cedar.  But out of the bottle the first thing that hits you is a stunning aged sandalwood aroma.

That said, Gardenia is my favorite favorite favorite ever and there was a time I used to SOAP (aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!) Gardenia absolute. Man, I miss it but **** it was expensive!  I broke down 2 years ago and bought a Gardenia FO from MMS and it smells nice, not perfect, but it made me smile for a while 

I hope you find something that pleases you and your friend... I would love to be able to find Gardenia absolute again... sigh


----------



## motherhues (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				judymoody said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's a hard one.  I have no idea how you'd reproduce that heady note in an EO.
> 
> You could perhaps try a jasmine floral wax but I don't know if it would survive saponification.
> 
> I hope somebody more knowledgeable will chime in.  I favor EOs over FOs but I'm a pragmatist when it comes to price and/or sustainability.



floral waxes do survive saponification but you have to figure them into your lye equation... um... lemme try to remember... yes,  use the beeswax sap values


----------



## Mrs Capa (Sep 3, 2012)

Thats' great Judymoody... did you find it quite a gentle fragrance? I did 3% Ylang & Orange in equal parts. I may up the next batch to 5%


----------

